
UK government pulls back from rule ‘gagging’ researchers - yunque
http://www.nature.com/news/uk-government-pulls-back-from-rule-gagging-researchers-1.19775
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519438)

